# My first angora litter, updated with 3 wk pics



## Twelve Roosters Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

I will start with intros since I have never posted on this site before (but I am on BYC). My name is Nikki and I have an EA doe that kindled about 5 days ago. She is fawn in color and a super sweet doe just about all the time. She is from wooleyboogers rabbitry originally, when i got her she had been recently clipped since her previous owners (not the breeder!) had neglected her coat. She was bred to a pedigreed EA buck by the people who had taken her out of the neglect situation and now I have a beautiful little litter of 2 EAs... There were 3 but one got out of the nestbox and died  

I do believe they are both lilac tort


----------



## dbunni (Feb 23, 2010)

Easy answer ... tort.  No lav in Angoras.  Probably a blue or lilac.  Will not be able to tell that until the bunny is 4-6 weeks old.  The best time to id an angora is between 2-4 weeks.  lilac/blue takes a  little longer.
EA top breeder.


----------



## Twelve Roosters Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks dbunni, my head was stuck on chicken colors with the lav/ lilac  I've been pouring over info on colors and trying to keep them all straight. Any good tips on EAs? I see that you breed them and am always open to suggestions


----------



## dbunni (Feb 24, 2010)

Experience is the greatest tip I can give you.  Keep the diet good and the bunny will give you great coat and long life.  Ruin the diet, the bunny goes with it.  Wool block death is so prominent in our breed in inexperienced breeders/owners.

http://www.bumblebeeacres.com/EnglishAngoraRainbowofColors.htm
This is the link to a great site on EA color.  Lots of pictures at many stages of growth.

Good luck with the little ones.  c. dustibunni rabbitry


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2010)

Those babies are just adorable!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 25, 2010)

I have to disagree with the statement that the best time to color ID Angora is 2-4 weeks! 
 The wool dilutes the color you are seeing, giving you the BEST shot at IDing color prior to one week of age when wool growth begins. 
 Anything after that you are seeing lighter than what it really is...

 Anyway, those look like Lilac/Cream torts to me. 
 In a typical tort with a fawn body the body color is bright orangy/gold looking. What you have there is too light for a regular tort, thus the Cream... Blue looks blue at birth in my experience, getting lighter with age.
 Lilac looks Mouse Grey.

 The eye color should be blue/grey when they open.

 Sorry for the late reply, I've had some computer issues.


----------



## dbunni (Feb 25, 2010)

In the English tort variety, the lilac and blue carry a similar coat ... just a shade off when looking to torts.  These will probably be lilac, but if they darken even a little they will blue.  Our darker torts (black/choc) carry an orangy coat.  The blues/lilacs carry a soft tan coat early in life.  It is one of my fav EA colors, so see it a lot (lilac/blue tort)!  When they get the 4 week coat the color will strengthen.  If it goes too far past soft tan, it will be a blue tort.  When the two are side by side, we have to venture into the sun in the early weeks to make the decision.  And I cannot even count the number of times an animal was mismarked on a pedigree by a breeder (even Registers get it wrong).  These two colors are easiest to ID when they are adults and the final wool coat is in (about the 3rd grow in from pull down).

I currently have a split litter ... 3 blues, 3 lilac tort.  We are confident in them because she throws the same thing when bred to this buck!  Just praying for the lilac tort BIS doe again!

No matter what ... enjoy them!  Babies are so much fun ... Colleen ... DustiBunni English Angoras.


----------



## Twelve Roosters Farms (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you both for all your help! I most definitely will enjoy these little ones and am desperately hoping for a doe as I am getting a blue buck soon.


----------



## Twelve Roosters Farms (Mar 10, 2010)

I updated with a new pic, they are a bit lighter than the picture makes them look


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, Lilac Tort. Pretty babies!
 I have two French litters due on Saturday, both amazing does with beautiful nests already built, I cannot wait to see what they give me!


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2010)

What sweet babies!


----------

